# Absconding of Tourist Visa Holder



## TigerDaw

i have a friend who had been overstaying here in UAE for 7mos. she said that she has an absconding case from his sponsor which is a Tourism Company. And her sponsor has her passport. She really wanted to go back home but the question is how. she has three daughter that needs here support. i wanted to help here but i don't know how. help please...


----------



## Ogri750

I'm comfused here.

What visa are we talking about? A visit visa? If so, there can't be an absconding charge as you can't work on a visit visa. The "sponsor" would open themselves for legal problems if they tried to make a case. They would be charged with illegally employing someone


----------



## rsinner

Travel Agencies can "sponsor" visit visas for people not from the 33 visa-on-arrival countries (much like me "sponsoring" the visit visa for relatives etc). 
I have absolutely no idea how this can be sorted, but hopefully someone would be able to advise. I know that there are fines involved usually


----------



## Jynxgirl

Only way that has worked for individuals I know/met, is they got picked up, went to jail, uae courts see their is no way the family has ANY money to pay so they wont ever recoup anything and by keeping them in jail, the uae government are not getting anything but costing themselves, and then they get sent home after few months. 

Staying in the uae, doing anything but illegal work, isnt going to happen at this point.


----------



## TigerDaw

Ogri750 said:


> I'm comfused here.
> 
> What visa are we talking about? A visit visa? If so, there can't be an absconding charge as you can't work on a visit visa. The "sponsor" would open themselves for legal problems if they tried to make a case. They would be charged with illegally employing someone


Actually it's a tourist visa.


----------



## TigerDaw

i know exactly what you meant. but just like everybody else people just trying to make a decent living unfortunately got in deep trouble because of other person's doing and end up in a situation were there is no we're to run to. i'm just a person trying to extend a hand to a needy.

Spread the Love....


----------

